# Γυναικείο επώνυμο Παπαπαντολέων ή Παπαπαντολέοντος;



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)

Από τα Ενθέματα: της Κλειώς, λέει, Παπαπαντολέων. Αλλά και στην ονομαστική/αιτιατική, φυσικά, η/την Κλειώ Παπαπαντολέων. Μου φαίνεται λάθος (η μουσικός Λένα Πλάτων;) Εσάς; Φυσικά, επειδή πρόκειται για επώνυμο, δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες. Still....


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι, όσον αφορά τέτοια επώνυμα, άλλα αποδίδονται στη γενική και άλλα παρουσιάζονται άκλιτα. Ίσως κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν, κάποιος υπάλληλος του κράτους έγραψε το όνομα άκλιτο, και έτσι παρέμεινε. Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι θα έπρεπε να κλίνονται, και ότι είναι λανθασμένη η άκλιτη απόδοση.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

Λίνα Πανταλέων
Άννα Μαυρολέων
Κώστια Κοντολέων
Ευθυμία Αρχολέων

Αναστασία Ιερομνήμων, Ιωάννα Ιερομνήμων
Βασιλική Σκευοφύλαξ


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Πάντως μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς το λάθος έγινε στην περίπτωση της Κλειώς Παπαπαντολέοντος. Κάπου πάνω στην έκτη συλλαβή βαρέθηκε να γράφει ο ληξίαρχος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 12, 2012)

Γνωρίζω κυρία με το επώνυμο Τρύφων (κυρίες, για την ακρίβεια, διότι είναι και η μαμά της, και η γιαγιά της, και η ξαδέλφη της...). Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει γιατί είναι Τρύφων και όχι Τρύφωνος ή Τρύφωνα, αλλά έτσι είναι (με όλα τα επακόλουθα που μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, όπως αντιδράσεις του τύπου "λέγεστε Τρύφων και είστε θηλυκιά;").

Επειδή έτσι την γνώρισα και την ξέρω χρόνια, δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο.

Κάνω κάποιες σκέψεις: μου φαίνεται θεμιτό να θέλει μια γυναίκα να έχει μια ονομαστική στο επώνυμό της αντί για μία γενική. Από ιδεολογική άποψη, πάντοτε με ενοχλούσε ότι είμαι "η Τάδε _του _Δείνα", έστω κι αν το "του" δεν εκφέρεται, και θα ήθελα να ήμουν "η Τάδε Δείνα" ωραία και καλά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω εν προκειμένω είναι ότι ο θηλυκός λέων δεν είναι λέων αλλά λέαινα, οπότε αν ακολουθήσουμε αυτήν την λογική, θα έχουμε την κυρία Παπαπαντολέαινα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Πιο απλά, στα νέα ελληνικά οι σπάνιες καταλήξεις συχνά μένουν άκλιτες, όπως ο συγγραφέας Μάνος Κοντολέων που είναι (σε άλλο νήμα τον είδαμε) "του Κοντολέων". Ή Λένα Πλάτωνος εξαιρείται γιατί είχε πατέρα διάσημο αρχαιολόγο. 

Στην ενετοκρατούμενη Κρήτη υπήρχε μια διάσημη οικογένεια επαναστατών, οι Καντανολέοι. Το δικό τους όνομα είχε εξομαλυνθεί (Καντανολέος) κι έτσι κλινόταν.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2012)

Παπαπαντολέαινα, είναι το σωστό, βρε!


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ή Λένα Πλάτωνος εξαιρείται γιατί είχε πατέρα διάσημο αρχαιολόγο.



Τον Ν. Πλάτωνος εννοείς;

:lol::lol:


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Νικόλαος Πλάτων

Ανεκάλυψε και ανέσκαψε την Κάτω Ζάκρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2012)

Ο πατέρας της Λένας Πλάτωνος δεν είναι ο αρχαιολόγος Νικόλαος Πλάτων. Είναι ο αδελφός του, Γεώργιος Πλάτων, συνθέτης, πιανίστας και καθηγητής πιάνου.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2012)

Ωχ, πάλι γκάφα έκανα!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2012)

Εντάξει, δεν είναι γκάφα, αδελφός του είναι. Αλλά λόγω πιο στενής σχέσης με τον κόσμο της μουσικής, εγώ το ήξερα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Τριβιδάκι:
Η Λένα Πλάτωνος ήταν φίλη και συμμαθήτρια με τη Σαβίνα Γιαννάτου από το δημοτικό στο ιδιωτικό σχολείο της Κυψέλης «Λύκειον Αθηνών» (δεκαετία του '60).


----------

